# TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer



## Malko (7. September 2004)

*HILFE Angeln am Uphuser Meer HILFE*

Hallo zusammen,
bin ende September mit zwei Kollegen am Uphuser Meer.
Haben dort ein Ferienhaus gemietet direkt am Meer
Über Angeltipps würde ich mich sehr freuen. Wollen auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch gehen.
Kann man dort auch Boot mit kleinem Außenborder benutzen?
Habe auch viel vom Bansmeer gehört, darf ich dort auch angeln oder ist das ein Problem?

Gruss Malko ##


----------



## IngoSuntken (7. September 2004)

*AW: TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer*

Hallo!

Die Wahl des Gewässers ist nicht schlecht!  #6 
Ich könnte mich jetzt dazu äußern, aber es gibt jemanden hier, der
sich noch genauer dazu äußern kann! Kommt bestimmt bald.....!

Falls ihr auch mal an den großen Kanälen auf Zander fischen wollt,
da bin ich dann eher der Ansprechpartner! 
Schaut doch mal in das Thema "Zander in Ostfriesland 3"! Ist auch hier
im Raubfisch -und Forellenangeln-Bereich! (Habt ihr vielleicht schon gesehen!?)
Ist momentan nur etwas nach hinten gerutscht, da wir keine aktuellen
Fänge gepostet haben. 
Gefangen haben wir zwar, aber meinerseits entsteht eine gewisse Unlust hier im Board, besonders zum Thema Zander!
Wir werden hier überflutet von Zanderbildern und "Profis"!

Zurück zum Thema: Euch helfen wir gern weiter! Ich habe sogar auch Urlaub Ende September! Da kriegen wir bestimmt mal ein Treffen hin und fangen ein paar Zander in einem der Kanäle! Da habe ich keine Bedenken!
Das Angebot steht....!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Guen (7. September 2004)

*AW: TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer*

@Malko

Ich komme dann mal rüber zu Euch und wir unterhalten uns vor Ort  !Das Angebot von Ingo solltet Ihr annehmen ,er führt Euch fast garantiert zum Fisch  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Malko (7. September 2004)

*AW: TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer*

Jo super nett von euch werde noch die genauen Tage posten und euch dann mal meine Handy Nummer mailen.

Danke


----------



## HoHo (7. September 2004)

*AW: TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer*

@ Malko
Das Uphuser Meer beherbergt u.a. recht gute Barsche. In der Vergangenheit konnte ich dort Barsche bis 45cm landen. Erfolgreich waren silber/rote Spinner und goldene in der Größe 4 mit einem Gewicht von 10gr. Ich war allerdings immer nur abends in der Dämmerung da.
Viel Spaß und Erfolg,
HoHo


----------



## anguilla (8. September 2004)

*AW: TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer*

@Ingo:



> Wir werden hier überflutet von Zanderbildern und "Profis"!



...wie recht du doch hast...


----------



## FukenErni (9. September 2004)

*AW: HILFE Angeln am Uphuser Meer HILFE*

Hallo Malko
Uphuser Meer ist gut. Da ihr ein Haus gemietet habt, dürfte der Zugang auch kein Problem
sein. Bansmeer ist Naturschutzgebiet. Will heißen: Ufer betreten verboten. Angeln vom
Boot aus erlaubt. Befahren mit Motorboot verboten. Heißt, wenn dort angeln, vorher ordentlich arbeiten. Zufahrt vom Uphuser zum Bansmeer über Fehntjer Tief mit Boot möglich. Bis zur Autobahnbrücke mit Motor. Beide, Uphuser und Bansmeer sind vor ca. 20 Jahren ausgebaggert
worden um Sand für den damaligen Autobahnbau zu erhalten. Damals bis 40m ? tief.

Gruß
Ernst


----------



## Malko (9. September 2004)

*AW: TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer*

Super vielen dank für eure Tipps. #v 

Wir werden wahrscheinlich 24.9 - 27.9 da sein, also leider nur ein verlängertes Wochenende. Aber wenn man wenig schläft sollte das auch reichen.
Bei uns in der näheren Umgebung (Castrop-Rauxel NRW) läuft Fischtechnisch im Moment nicht viel und die Kanäle kann ich auch nicht mehr sehen.

Danke 
Malko


----------



## IngoSuntken (9. September 2004)

*AW: TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer*

Hallo!

@Malko: Auch wenn das nur 4 Tage sind, da geht mit Sicherheit was! Samstag und Montag habe ich viel Zeit! Und wenn wir nicht gerade Windstärke 10 haben und es nicht Bindfäden regnet, könnt ihr ja auch rund um die Uhr angeln! 
Die Nummer tauschen wir dann noch aus!  #6 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Malko (9. September 2004)

*AW: TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer*

Jo machen wir so@Ingo

ps. das mit den bilder und den sogenanten Profis hab ich auch schon bemerkt, nervt mich jetzt schon


----------



## Malko (11. September 2004)

*AW: TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer*

Schlechte Nachrichten!

Gerade ruft mich die Vermieterin an um mir zu sagen das, das Haus ausgebucht ist.
So eine riesen schei........

Kennt vielleicht einer von euch noch ein schönes Haus direkt am Wasser.
Oder einen Ansprechpartner?

Man is das ärgerlich

ps. Zeitraum 24.9-27.9


----------



## Sargblei (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer*

Nabend zusammen ... #h
Werd ich mal den Uralt Thread aktivieren.....|rolleyes
Also ich bin am 23-24.05 am Uphuser Meer.
War da vorher noch nie.Wir wollten wohl hauptsächlich auf Aal.
Aber nich nur.Auf was lohnt es sich dort denn noch zu fischen ? 
Zander und Hecht ? Besser gesagt , ist irgendwas dort besonders "Fängig" , falls man sowas überhaupt sagen kann.
Im Grunde wirds bei uns ein Nachtangeln vom 23ten Abends bis 24ten Vormittags....


----------



## Holger (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer*



Sargblei schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen ... #h
> Werd ich mal den Uralt Thread aktivieren.....|rolleyes
> Also ich bin am 23-24.05 am Uphuser Meer.
> War da vorher noch nie.Wir wollten wohl hauptsächlich auf Aal.
> ...


 
Habt ihr denn eine FeWo direkt am Wasser ? Ansonsten wird es schwierig vom Ufer aus, da das Uphsuer Meer von Schilfgürteln eingerahmt ist auf der einen Seite, auf der anderen Seite von Häusern, also Privatgrundstücken. Es gibt nur einen geringen "freien" Platz, und der ist meist von Karpfenanglern besetzt, denn Karpfen gibt es dort reichlich.

Für Aal ist es aber auch gut dort, ansonsten wird dort den Zandern & Barschen vom Boot aus an den Scharkanten nachgestellt, weniger vom Ufer. Hechte sind nicht so häufig wie Zander, aber wenn sind es oft sehr große.

Wenn es hauptsächlich auf Aal gehen soll, habt ihr rund um Uphusen noch sehr gute Gewässer wie den Ems-Jade-Kanal, das Treckfahrtstief, die "stinkende Riede" (heißt echt so) oder das Fehnjer Tief.

Auch da stehen überall die Chancen gut auf Zander & Karpfen.


----------



## Sargblei (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer*



Holger schrieb:


> Habt ihr denn eine FeWo direkt am Wasser ? Ansonsten wird es schwierig vom Ufer aus, da das Uphsuer Meer von Schilfgürteln eingerahmt ist auf der einen Seite, auf der anderen Seite von Häusern, also Privatgrundstücken. Es gibt nur einen geringen "freien" Platz, und der ist meist von Karpfenanglern besetzt, denn Karpfen gibt es dort reichlich.
> 
> Für Aal ist es aber auch gut dort, ansonsten wird dort den Zandern & Barschen vom Boot aus an den Scharkanten nachgestellt, weniger vom Ufer. Hechte sind nicht so häufig wie Zander, aber wenn sind es oft sehr große.
> 
> ...




Moin , erstmal Danke für die Auskunft. 
Also wir haben da ein Ferienhaus.Ein Bekannter von mir kommt aus Greetsiel , und der hat ein Fehaus von nem Kumpel organisiert.Also dann werden wir wohl hauptsächlich den Schlangen nachstellen.Boot haben wir soweit ich weiss nicht zur Verfügung.Werde aber wohl trotzdem mal den Spinner auspacken.... :g


----------



## Holger (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer*

Viel Glück dann dabei.....
Nachts werden die Zander auch bzw. vor allem im Flachwasser rauben, legt also unbedingt Köfis aus....
Mit der Aktivität der Wollhandkrabben dürfte es sich Ende Mai noch in Grenzen halten.
Kannst hier in diesem Thread ja mal schreiben, wie es gelaufen ist.
Petri Heil ! #6


----------



## Sargblei (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer*

So hatte Frühschicht und mach gleich Feierabend , und dann gehts los bis Sonntag. #h
Mal gucken wat wir da so an Land ziehen.
Ich werde Berichten ...... #::s


----------



## Sargblei (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer*

So .... um es kurz zu machen.Dort ging gar nix. #c
Wir haben es auf Aal und Zander versucht.Nüscht.... weder von Ufer noch vom Boot aus. #h


----------



## Guen (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer*



Sargblei schrieb:


> So .... um es kurz zu machen.Dort ging gar nix. #c
> Wir haben es auf Aal und Zander versucht.Nüscht.... weder von Ufer noch vom Boot aus. #h




Ach Ihr wart das  ! Hätte ich das gewusst ,wäre ich mal rüber gekommen ,trotz S......04 :q !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Sargblei (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer*



Guen schrieb:


> Ach Ihr wart das  ! Hätte ich das gewusst ,wäre ich mal rüber gekommen ,trotz S......04 :q !
> 
> Gruss Guen


 

Hö !? :q
Welches Haus hattet ihr denn ? #h
Tja wärste man rübergekommen ..... vielleicht hätten wir denn mal wat gefangen ..... |supergri


----------



## Guen (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer*

Wer von Euch ist mit dem Boot aus den "Hafen" gerudert ,mit demjenigen habe ich kurz gesprochen ! Ich sagte : Wenn Du das Schalke Shirt nicht ausziehst ,mache ich meinen Hund los  !Und oben am Parkplatz habe ich kurz mit einem von Euch gesprochen ,auch wegen Schalke |supergri !Wohnen in dem blauen Haus hinten am Wasser  und ja ,wahrscheinlich hätte ich Euch gute Tips geben können !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Sargblei (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer*



Guen schrieb:


> Wer von Euch ist mit dem Boot aus den "Hafen" gerudert ,mit demjenigen habe ich kurz gesprochen ! Ich sagte : Wenn Du das Schalke Shirt nicht ausziehst ,mache ich meinen Hund los  !Und oben am Parkplatz habe ich kurz mit einem von Euch gesprochen ,auch wegen Schalke |supergri !Wohnen in dem blauen Haus hinten am Wasser  und ja ,wahrscheinlich hätte ich Euch gute Tips geben können !
> 
> Gruss Guen


 

Ach ne .... in der blauen Nobelbutze wohnt ihr ? |supergri
Mein Hund war ja auch dabei , der fand dat Klasse. #6
Wir haben uns Samstag ja noch nen Motorboot von nem anderen Nachbarn geliehen.Paddeln war bei dem Ostwind nicht so klasse.#d
Tja schade ...... beim nächsten mal gibste dich nochmal zu erkennen.Bist du öfter da ? Bzw. ist das dein Haus ? |bigeyes
Also ich muss dazu sagen , das keiner von uns schon einmal vorher dort geangelt hat.
Was für Tipps hätteste denn so gehabt ? :q


----------



## Guen (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer*

Hallo Schalker  ,ja ich bin öfter am Uppi ,zwangsläufig wegen dem Ferienhaus  !

Meine Tips wären gewesen : Aalangeln nicht an dem Steg auf dem Ihr Eure angeln liegen hattet ,ich kenne da bessere Stellen !Eventuell umstellen auf Karpfenangeln ,läuft echt super am Uppi !Tips zum Zanderangeln bekommt Ihr wenn Ihr wieder mal vor Ort seid ,die sind zum einen Jahreszeit und Wetterabhängig !Zum anderen möchte ich offen im Forum keine Tips mehr geben ,hier krabbeln ne Menge Maden rum ,die dann das Meer bevölkern und ein besonderer "Fachmann" stellt sich dann anschliessend wieder für DVD's für Angelzeitschriften zur Verfügung  |rolleyes !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Holger (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer*



Guen schrieb:


> Hallo Schalker  ,ja ich bin öfter am Uppi ,zwangsläufig wegen dem Ferienhaus  !
> 
> Meine Tips wären gewesen : Aalangeln nicht an dem Steg auf dem Ihr Eure angeln liegen hattet ,ich kenne da bessere Stellen !Eventuell umstellen auf Karpfenangeln ,läuft echt super am Uppi !Tips zum Zanderangeln bekommt Ihr wenn Ihr wieder mal vor Ort seid ,die sind zum einen Jahreszeit und Wetterabhängig !Zum anderen möchte ich offen im Forum keine Tips mehr geben ,hier krabbeln ne Menge Maden rum ,die dann das Meer bevölkern und ein besonderer "Fachmann" stellt sich dann anschliessend wieder für DVD's für Angelzeitschriften zur Verfügung |rolleyes !
> 
> Gruss Guen


 

Ach Günter, daher weht der Wind....unglaublich, was wegen einer DVD für ein Wind gemacht wird von erwachsenen Menschen, die es eigentlich besser wissen müssten ----> Stichpunkt Lebenserfahrung.

Letztendlich ist es mir dann auch dermaßen egal, wie Person X oder Y dazu steht; ich kann mich erinnern das manche Person hier dann auch vor allem im AB soviel Werbung für Uphuser und ´Bansmeer gemacht hat in den alten "ZiO"-Threads, da fällt mir spontan der Spruch mit dem Glashaus ein....

Aber klar, da wird mit anderem Maß gemessen, ist ja verständlich. Pippi-Langstrumpf-Syndrom nennt man das ( "ich mal mir die Welt, wie sie mir gefällt.....")...#t

Im Übrigen mache ich sicher keinen Film übers Uppi, glaube aber zumindest raubfischtechnisch seit letztem Jahr eine recht gute Gewässerkenntnis zu haben, da ich es recht häufig und auch oftmals erfolgreich befischt habe.....

Aber gib du Sargblei mal die Tipps, du warst ja letztes Jahr sehr oft auf dem Uppi und da will ich mich ja auch nicht zwischenstecken. Wenn du Kuchen redest, hab ich Krümel natürlich Pause. #6


----------



## Guen (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer*



Holger schrieb:


> Ach Günter, daher weht der Wind....unglaublich, was wegen einer DVD für ein Wind gemacht wird von erwachsenen Menschen, die es eigentlich besser wissen müssten ----> Stichpunkt Lebenserfahrung.
> 
> Letztendlich ist es mir dann auch dermaßen egal, wie Person X oder Y dazu steht; ich kann mich erinnern das manche Person hier dann auch vor allem im AB soviel Werbung für Uphuser und ´Bansmeer gemacht hat in den alten "ZiO"-Threads, da fällt mir spontan der Spruch mit dem Glashaus ein....
> 
> ...



Ach Holger ,ich mache wegen ner DVD mit Sicherheit keinen Wind ,da habe ich kein Problem  und mit Sicherheit verspüre ich auch keinen Neid !
Nur wenn Menschen auf mich zukommen und fragen ,ob ich sie mit aufs Meer nehme ,nur um "Gewässerkenntnis" zu bekommen und dann Ihr eigenes Boot dort hinlegen,dann ist das in meinen Augen keine faire Vorgehensweise !Die gleiche Vorgehensweise haben mir auch schon andere Boardmember berichtet ,soviel zu "Gewässerkenntnis" !
Und klar ,bis vor einigen Jahren habe speziell ich hier sehr häufig und auch mit Freude über das angeln auf unseren Binnenmeeren berichtet ,andere Boardfreunde aus ganz Deutschland waren häufig hier zu Gast und wir hatten meist viel Spass und oft gute Fänge !Das habe ich mit Sicherheit nicht gemacht um mich zu profilieren ,wir hatten einfach nur ne geile Zeit miteinander und einige Freundschaften sind so entstanden !Vielleicht war ich zu der Zeit ein wenig Blauäugig was die Nennung von Gewässern betrifft,sehr wahrscheinlich sogar ,aber ich denke die aktuelle Entwicklung,die im übrigen dazu geführt hat ,das ich kaum noch angeln gehe,hätte auch ohne UNSER Zutun ihren Lauf genommen !
Dein Pipi-Langstrumpf-Syndrom ist lächerlich und Holger , ich habe nicht den Anspruch hier den "Raubfischkönig" abzugeben ,daher nenne mich nie wieder Kuchen oder sonstwie ,Günter ist mein Name !
Und klar ,wenn ich Boardmembern die bei uns zu Besuch sind  Tips geben kann ,dann mache ich das weiterhin gerne  !

Da ich hier öffentlich keine weitere Diskussion mit Dir führe,werde ich diese bei Bedarf  unter vier Augen mit Dir fortsetzen !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Holger (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer*

Günter, ich gebe dir Recht das es eigentlich mehr Sinn macht das Ganze unter 4 Augen oder per PN zu klären. Antworten möchte ich dann doch aber nochmals in diesem Thread, um mich zu einigen Anschuldigungen zu rechtfertigen, die du in deinem vorangegangenen Post hast ausgesprochen.

Zudem möchte ich auch anmerken, das ich dir vor einigen Monaten eine PN habe zukommen lassen und dich gefragt habe, ob du ein Problem mit mir hast und was los ist. Da auf diese PN nie eine Antwort kam verstärkt das den Eindruck das dein Interesse an einer Klärung des Konfliktes nich sehr groß ist.

Nun aber zu den einzelnen Punkten:

Hab ich nie gesagt, das du Neid verspürst. Das Wort "Neid" fiel nie in meinem Posting, also bitte nichts aus dem Kontext reißen.

Zu dem Boot:

Durch ein kurzfristiges Angebot ergab es sich, das wir ein Boot kaufen konnten, halbwegs brauchbar für das BM und zudem sehr günstig. Ohne zu zögern wurde zugeschlagen und ans BM gelegt. 

Ich war insgesamt 3 (drei !!! ) mal in 2 Jahren mit dir auf dem BM. Von "auskundschaften" kann man da wohl nicht sprechen. Zumal wir im letzten Jahr 90 % unserer Fische an Stellen gefangen haben, wo wir während dieser 3 Male nicht gefischt haben. 

Zudem ist es doch wohl erlaubt, an jedem BVO-Gewässer zu fischen. Was habe ich denn mehr getan ? Wenn du für ein Gewässer das Urheberecht verlangst, dann musst du dir eins pachten. So einfach ist das. Es scheint immer mehr, als wenn sich grad in Ostfriesland einige Angler ein Gewässer "ihr Eigen " nennen und da soll nach Möglichkeit nie ein anderer fischen. Dabei haben wir doch grad hier jede Menge Wasser. 

Du gibst anderen gerne Tipps ? Das finde ich auch gut, genau deshalb mache ich es doch auch. Und nix anderes war mit der DVD angedacht. Geplant war übrigens nie eine DVD, sondern nur ein Magazin-Bericht. Wegen des guten Wetters und weil wir einigermaßen fingen wurde die Cam ausgepackt. 

Irgendwann habe ich mal geschrieben, ich würde das mit dem Bericht bereuen. Alles revidiert, denn mittlerweile steh ich mehr dazu wie vorher. Weil ich mir nichts vorzuwerfen habe, und wenn Leute dann aus dem Hintergrund auf mich schießen müssen sie das tun, für solche Fälle habe ich mir ein dickes Fell angeeignet. 

Ich denke, ich bin ein umgänglicher und direkter Mensch. Wenn mich was stört, dann sage ich das. Ohne Umschweife. Das hättest DU auch tun können und auf meine PN antworten, anstatt solch unterschwellige Kritik in irgendeinem AB-Post zu formulieren, was für mich schlechten Stil darstellt.

Ich habe nie einen Hehl daraus gemacht, das ich dir und auch Ingo sehr vieles an Wissen über das GuFieren verdanke. Das hab ich hier im AB mehrfach geschrieben und euch persönlich gesagt. 

Ich muß dann aber auch mal erwähnen,das ich 3 Mal mit dir los war in den letzten Jahren zum Angeln, mit Ingo wenns hochkommt 10 mal.

Die meiste Zeit war ich allein am Wasser oder ebenfalls mit den "jungen Hasen", ich habe mir auch mehr als genug selber erarbeitet. Deswegen lasse ich diesen Vorwurf nicht an mich ran. 

Und wenn du von "einigen Boardmembern" sprichst, dann sollen diese mir das auch direkt sagen anstatt hinter meinem Rücken zu lästern.

Es gibt ja das Sprichwort "lieber ehrliche Feinde als falsche Freunde", was hier dann wohl passend ist, wenns denn stimmt was du sagst.

Im Übrigen finde ich es sehr schade, das du dein Boot verkauft hast aus welchen Gründen auch immer, denn mir wäre es lieber gewesen mal gemeinsam aufs Meer rauszufahren oder sich auf diesem mal zu treffen anstatt diese Diskussion zu führen.

Deren Ausgangspunkt sicher aber nicht ich bin, was aber wohl klar ist.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich dir, und das meine ich zu 100 % ehrlich, weiterhin allzeit Petri Heil. #6

Mein Senf ist jetzt dazu und die Tube auch alle.


----------



## Schnacker (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer*

Hallo Holger!!

Hier ist dein Namensvetter aus Aurich... 
Ich möchte mich jetz zwar nicht einmischen,aber ich muß Günther echt recht geben,das heißt nicht das ich dich dafür verurteile das du Gastanglern tipps gibst.Ich finde es nur schade  das gerade die Stellen die DIR im VERTRAUEN genannt worden sind auf einer DVD zu sehen sind und auch Gwässernamen genannt werden....

Viele dieser Angelstellen haben Ingo und ich uns erarbeitet und dir im vertrauen weiter gegeben!!! Ich finde es echt schade das an eingen dieser stellen schon fast Nummern gezogen werden müssen um mal nen Gummifisch ins Wasser werfen zu dürfen!!!!!


Und jetzt noch was zum hinterm Rücken lästern:Hast du nicht vor 14 Tagen mit Ingo telefoniert und nicht gerade gut über mich gesprochen???? Ich will hier keinen Streit vom Zaun brechen, nur einiges klarstellen ich habe kein problem mit dir und hoffe es bleibt auch so... Also denk mal darüber nach nicht gleich alles publik zu machen.... Gruß Holger Dirks​


----------



## Guen (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer*

Oh man Holger ,nochmal : 

-Mich interssiert es nicht ob Du jetzt DVD's drehst oder was auch immer machst 
-Es interessiert mich nicht ,ob Du auf dem BM oder sonstwo angelst
-Das mit dem Neid verspüren war mein persönlicher Eindruck 
-Ich habe nie irgentwelche Gewässer für mich beansprucht ,natürlich war es angenehmer im kleinen Kreis in guten Gewässern zu fischen und auf den Bestand zu achten,aber auch das BM wurde schon immer  von anderen Anglern befischt
-Ich habe nicht den Eindruck das Du ehrlich und geradeaus denkend bist ,dieses Gefühl verstärkt sich auch durch Deine Aussage mit der PN !Ich habe eine solche PN nie von Dir erhalten !!!!!Nur eine mit der Anfrage zum gemeinsamen fischen(07/2007),Geburtstagsgrüsse(01/2008) und eine Freundschaftsanfrage an die ich mich jetzt so erinnern kann !Vielleicht hast Du diese PN ja noch gespeichert ,dann schicke sie mir doch zu !Ich kann ja auch mal was übersehen ,zumal ich eine Zeitlang kaum im Board war ,für diesen Fall entschuldige ich mich natürlich !

Gruss Günter


----------



## Holger (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer*



Schnacker schrieb:


> Hallo Holger!!
> 
> Hier ist dein Namensvetter aus Aurich...
> Ich möchte mich jetz zwar nicht einmischen,aber ich muß Günther echt recht geben,das heißt nicht das ich dich dafür verurteile das du Gastanglern tipps gibst.Ich finde es nur schade das gerade die Stellen die DIR im VERTRAUEN genannt worden sind auf einer DVD zu sehen sind und auch Gwässernamen genannt werden....​
> ...


 

Erst Mal Willkommen im AB, Holger.

Ich habe nicht schlecht über dich gesprochen, ich fand nur deine Nachfrage bei R & E etwas daneben, ob wir auch wirklich die ganzen Aale in dem speziellen Gewässer gefangen hätten, oder geschwindelt hätten. Dieses Mißtrauen hat mich persönlich getroffen, da ich bei Fängen und Gewässern immer ehrlich bin.

Zudem hat es mich stark gestört, das immer wenn irgendwo was los ist oder irgend jemand was erfahren hat, es immer gleich heißt, das hat der Holger Flick erzählt. Und DAS geht mir tierisch auf den Zeiger. Denn einiges davon hast du auch selber im Laden erzählt, wofür ich am Ende den Kopf hinhalten muß.

Und darauf habe ich keinen Bock, was ich Ingo auch gesagt habe.

Deswegen habe ich Ingo gebeten mir gar nicht mehr zu sagen wo ihr ward, sondern höchstens noch was ihr gefangen habt.

Denn den Kopf hinhalten für Dinge, die ich nicht verbrochen habe will ich nicht mehr.

Und ich will auch nicht den Sündenbock abgeben dafür, das der Gummi-Boom auch hierzulande Einzug hält. Daran, Holger, ist nämlich kein zehnminütiger Filmbeitrag Schuld, sondern der Trend an sich und auch die Berichterstattung von Leuten hier im AB bereits vor Jahren, und zwar nicht nur ausschließlich von mir.

"Die Geister die ich rief...."

Sicher habe ich auch Fehler gemacht, aber den schwarzen Peter laß ich mir hier nicht aufzwängen, nur damit andere fein raus sind die eigentlich wissen, das sie zu allererst auch an die eigene Nase fassen müssen.


@ Guen

Ich habe sie leider nicht mehr gespeichert, meine aber das wäre in der Anfrage zum gemeinsamen Fischen gewesen.....


----------



## Guen (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer*

@Holger

Nee ,in der PN gehts sonst nur noch um Fussball !

Gruss Guen


----------



## John Doe12 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer*

Huhu Schnacker, (Holger),schönen Gruß aus Norden von Martin

Sry for offtopic,Jungs.

Martin


----------



## Steph75 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer*

@ All
Gute Güte. Ihr habt vielleicht Sorgen!!!
Zum einen hat JEDER schon einmal Tipps bekommen,wo sich nen Versuch lohnen könnte.
Nummern braucht bei unserer Gewässerauswahl auch keiner ziehen( bis auf einige wenige Stellen),es ist Platz für JEDEN. 
Würde ich so einen Aufriss machen um jeden Platz,den ich anderen Anglern verraten habe,dann müsste ich mittlerweile mit ganz Timmel und halb Emden im Clinch liegen!!!

Also,beruhig euch,gebt euch die Hände und geht angeln. Das entspannt


----------



## H.Christians (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer*

Nun lasst es doch mal gut sein Jungs. Es bringt doch nichts,sich hier in aller Öffentlichkeit die Augen auszupicken.

Über mich wird auch viel hinter meinem Rücken erzählt, ich weiss auch von wem es kommt, es interessiert mich aber "einen Scheiss Dreck". 

Wenn diejenigen nicht den Mut haben, es mir direkt ins Gesicht zu sagen, sind es schlichtweg einfach nur Feiglinge.

Zum Thema Gufiboom. 

Dazu haben zig Leute in Ostfriesland beigetragen, alleine an Holger Flick"s Kurzvideo wird es nicht gelegen haben.

Man braucht sich ja nur mal die Fangberichte der letzten drei Jahre durchlesen(Zander in Ostfriesland).

Eine geringe Mitschuld gebe ich mir auch, habe mir eine zeitlang auch nichts dabei gedacht, Fangberichte zu schreiben.

Mittlerweile weiss ich es aber besser, deshalb gibt es von mir keine Fangberichte mehr, sei es nun Aal- oder Raubfischfänge.

Es gibt einfach zuviele "Leser" die nur wissen wollen, wo Sie den hinmüssen.

@Holger D.   Welcome aufm Ab.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer*

...voll der Kindergarten...
...jetzt benehmt Euch wie Männer...
...und nicht der hat dies gesagt, der hat das gesagt...
...jeder profitiert von anderen, und die wieder von einem selbst...
...so ist das Leben....


----------



## serge7 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer*

Diesen Trööt hab ihr ja mal richtig zerissen...#r


----------



## Schnacker (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer*

@Martin und Holger C. Hey ihr beiden alten Socken....#h
   wie schauts bei euch???


@ Holger
   Ich gebe dir nicht die Schuld am Gufiboom!!!
   Auch die DVD wäre nicht schlimm gewesen wenn man einfach gesagt hätte Kanäle in Ostfriesland... 

   Auch ich habe schon Stellen weitergegeben und es bereut weil    sie im nachhinein überfischt waren... Und genau darüber haben wir beide uns vor einiger Zeit beim Angeln unterhalten.Du hast mir damls noch zugestimmt! ODER??? Aber das ist ja jetzt auch 
   egal man kann es jetzt eh nicht mehr ändern...
   Und was die sache bei R.u E. angeht habe ich mich nur 
   gewundert weil die sonst deine Fangergebnisse immer gleich
wußten...Und als mir dann erzählt wurde das ihr nichts gefangen​   habt ist mir halt rausgerutscht das ich der meinung bin das 
   du und Stephan was gefangen hättet... Also Schwamm drüber und ab ans Wasser,die Zander kommen nicht von selbst an Land... Wollen wir den armen Kerlen mal einbischen dabei  helfen!!!#6 Habe jetzt erstmal drei Wochen Angelurlaub...
Vieleicht gibts ja jemanden bei dem ich mich mal einklinken kann???|supergri Also nichts für ungut!!!​


----------



## Steph75 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer*



Schnacker schrieb:


> @Martin und Holger C. Hey ihr beiden alten Socken....#h
> wie schauts bei euch???
> 
> 
> ...


Respekt. Ich muss sagen:

|good:


----------



## serge7 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer*

Genau! Gut so Jungs...Mund abwischen und weitermachen...soll heissen angeln gehen!:m


----------



## H.Christians (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: TIPPS Angeln am Uphuser Meer*

@Schnacker   Alles in Butter bei Martin und mir. 





> Vieleicht gibts ja jemanden bei dem ich mich mal einklinken kann???


 

Kannst uns beide ja mal zum Aalangeln begleiten, wenn du Lust hast. 

Läuft zwar zur Zeit eher bescheiden(und das ist noch geprahlt#d#d), kann ja nur besser werden.

So nun ist schluß mit schreiben, ab vor den Fernseher zum Fußball gucken.

|laola:|laola:


----------

